# Off-Topic Discussion > Sports >  Cheltenham

## tammyy2j

Any tips for this year?

----------

alan45 (10-03-2013)

----------


## alan45

> Any tips for this year?


Anyone???

----------


## lizann

sam winner is my tip

----------

tammyy2j (11-03-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

Running tomorrow 

My Tent Or Yours 

Countrywide Flame

----------


## Katy

Kruzhilin at 515 is my pick for today

----------


## lizann

vautour and trifolium running tuesday

----------


## lizann

douvan and polly peachum running tomorrow my tips

----------


## tammyy2j

Any tips for this year?

----------


## lizann

sir erec and bellshill better get me some money back tomorrow

----------


## Perdita

> sir erec and bellshill better get me some money back tomorrow


Well, Sir Eric got shot after shattering his leg so he is no longer going to make you rich

----------


## lizann

monalee in the gold cup on friday

----------


## lizann

any tips

----------

